# First tag filled



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, it took 3 weeks but I got it done last night. Shot this guy at 3 paces from my tree just after 6pm. Ran about 90 yards after the shot. He has 4 on one side and 7 on the other. Never saw this before, but when my arrow went through him it came out under his right shoulder. When he took off running the exit hole must have torn even more as he flexed his shoulders and ripped a 8" hole in his chest. Probably just do a eurpoean mount anyways. Wish I could have held out a few more weeks for the rut.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats and nice deer! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

great deer any time you fill a ticket thats a good hunt


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

Good job!!! Anytime there is a mture deer in the garage you should count your blessing!!!!! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! What county was he taken in. He has a nice wide rack.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

He was taken in Wayne County just west of Wooster.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Rut or no rut I doubt I there are many guys that would let him walk!! Nice deer.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice Buck! That is one nasty hole. 

I see in your profile pic that you have Beagles. If you ever want to go I have 2 red heads that are pretty good.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

r9ptbuck - now that I got this monkey off my back it will free up some time to get the dogs out and run them. I have 2, one is 4 other is 2. They seem to work pretty good together and honor other dogs well too. Haven't found too many places to rabbit hunt around here so I may take you up on it.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Excellent deer, I wouldn't have thought twice about that shot.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats nice buck!!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I grew up in Orrville, I know there are a lot of big bucks in the area. Congrats!


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice deer man congrats.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

My dad has 72 acres in Carroll and 72 in Tusc. Both have ecellent rabbit hubting as well as deer. I have a six year old and a 2 1/2 year old, both work good with other beagles. I also have access to some other prime rabbit territory. PM if you ever need someone to go with. I usually dont go with alot of other people (Gotta look out for the dogs!), its nice to see that there are still some rabbit hunters out there.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

very nice congrats on your deer...


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I will try to post a picture of this later but I decided to do a eurpoean mount of this head. I removed the hide, lower jaw, eyes, and any other meat I could. I was inspecting the teeth on this deer and I was amazed that they looked almost new. I need to take a photo of it next to one of the smaller 1.5 year old bucks I have taken to compare, but based on the teeth I would be hard pressed to say this deer is more than 1.5. Both deer would be privaledged to the same diet of corn, soy beans and acorns. I will try to post pics of the teeth later tonight so anyone can comment.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll comment now - You're LYING!

haha..............


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, so here are the photos

The is the first buck I ever took with my bow about 10 years ago. Based on weight, antler size and teeth I would say a 1.5 year old. 





Notice he even has more wear on his front teeth than the one below.

Now you can compare to the one I shot this year. These teeth appear sharp all the way from front to back.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

my son has a youth hunt near orriville at johnson woods state nature preserve i dont know anything about the place so any info will help


----------

